# Sail and Anchor...?



## poppa joe (14/1/13)

BWS had Sail and Anchor today....Told they were American.
Yeah right on the back says Brewed and Bottled IN Australia...
I will still drink them...
Cheers
PJ


----------



## battlesnake (14/1/13)

Had the amber this arvo. Recently heard that woolies bought the brewery out. 
Shame If its true


----------



## adryargument (14/1/13)

battlesnake said:


> Had the amber this arvo. Recently heard that woolies bought the brewery out. Shame If its true


Haven't they owned it since 2010 sometime???


----------



## GalBrew (14/1/13)

Yep, woollies have owned the sail and anchor name for some time now.


----------



## mika (14/1/13)

Believe the brewery was closed at about the same time as ALH buying in (2010 sounds about right). Since then their own beers have been contract brewed by a larger name company located close to Fremantle.


----------



## Dars183 (14/1/13)

At least they are tryng to get back into doing some interesting beers, I noticed about 4 or 5 in a 'new' range on the weekend, they are all named after sailor's knots. 

I had the Amber and it was ok but nothing to get really excited about 

Cheers


----------



## GalBrew (14/1/13)

I was under the impression they are all contract brewed by Gage Roads. It really is just the beer equivalent of a private label wine for Woolies.


----------



## eamonnfoley (14/1/13)

I have 2 of their "kolsch" in the fridge, which are almost undrinkable and have sat there for months.


----------



## bum (14/1/13)

GalBrew said:


> I was under the impression they are all contract brewed by Gage Roads. It really is just the beer equivalent of a private label wine for Woolies.


Also, Woolworths are Gage Roads' largest shareholder.

They also make Dry Dock, Clipper Light and Castaway for Woolworths. Nothing but the best from that brewery.


----------



## GalBrew (14/1/13)

bum said:


> Also, Woolworths are Gage Roads' largest shareholder.
> 
> They also make Dry Dock, Clipper Light and Castaway for Woolworths. Nothing but the best from that brewery.


Indeed.......


----------



## whitegoose (14/1/13)

Just so everyone not from Perth is aware, in case you ever come over for a trip some time, the actual Sail and Anchor in Freo pub where the brewery used to be is still one of, if not the best beer venue in Perth, dedicated to craft beer and are usually full of awesome international guest beers on tap. They usually have their own IPA on handpump as wel, and a randall. So disappointing their new post-woolies brews are so terrible.


----------



## carniebrew (14/1/13)

I had their Golden Ale today, and it smelled terrible...could not fully place it, but really stale and nasty. Sure enough it tasted really bland, all in all a horrid beer. So ordinary I thought maybe it was my tastebuds after a recent bout of the flu, so I popped a Fat Yak, and it was much, much better. I'm sure the Golden Ale must have been mistreated. I did buy it in the Yarram Woolies liquor while away over new years.

I didn't mind their Pale Ale, and the Kolsch was just ok. I only have the Amber left, too afraid to try....


----------



## GalBrew (14/1/13)

I made myself try all 4 beers a couple of times and I have to say the results have been quite variable, especially the Kolsch. They must be copping some abuse on the trip over from WA??


----------



## adryargument (14/1/13)

GalBrew said:


> I made myself try all 4 beers a couple of times and I have to say the results have been quite variable, especially the Kolsch. They must be copping some abuse on the trip over from WA??


Pretty sure the trucks do direct, through the 50'C desert with no air con. At least thats what it tasts like.
Next time i try them will be in winter when the passage should be better.


----------



## stux (15/1/13)

Its all about carrying something back to the east coast on the return trip from the west coast rather than being empty.


----------



## hoppy2B (15/1/13)

My old man had a carton of their lager a year or two ago and it tasted like soap. Horrid stuff, could only tolerate it with a mouthful of food. 
I thought the old man must have stored it too warm or left it out in the sun, but reading the above posts confirms what I suspected, its not a good drop.


----------



## mosto (15/1/13)

I don'e mind most of the Gage Roads stuff. It's certainly a long way off Little Creatures or Matilda Bay (this is about the limit of my availability until Dan's comes to town), but for around $40 a slab I don't mind it.

Having said that, I saw the Sailor & Anchor stuff recently and grabbed a six pack of the Golden Ale to try. Terrible! Very, very bland. Haven't tried any others yet but may grab one of the mixed packs I've seen occasionally, just to acquire some different bottles for the bar collection if nothing else.


----------



## poppa joe (15/1/13)

My mistake ..I thought the beer was American.
Heard the name Sail and Anchor, Could not remember where from.
Looks like the Attendant did not know either.Anyway the Amber and Kolsh are gone.
Two left..Can not say i was impressed with the beer..
Such is Life.
PJ


----------



## stux (15/1/13)

Gage Roads stuff is okay, ie Wahoo etc
S&A, although brewed by Gage is essentially homebrand beer, and is the worst beer I know of


----------



## Aces High (15/1/13)

I had the amber ale & the mrs had the pale on tap at the balmoral in Vic Park WA last weekend. Admittedly they were probably a lot fresher than what other people have gotten, but I thought they were pretty good. 

The pale had a nice hop aroma... not sure of the variety, but thats not my strong point. The amber had a bit of malt going on, respectable beers i would have said especially from a woolies owned company.




whitegoose said:


> Just so everyone not from Perth is aware, in case you ever come over for a trip some time, the actual Sail and Anchor in Freo pub where the brewery used to be is still one of, if not the best beer venue in Perth, dedicated to craft beer and are usually full of awesome international guest beers on tap. They usually have their own IPA on handpump as wel, and a randall. So disappointing their new post-woolies brews are so terrible.



As white goose said, dont write the sail and anchor off over these beers, it still has the best range of craft brews on tap in Perth. Too many great beers to get through and still be able to stand up


----------



## Spiesy (15/1/13)

whitegoose said:


> Just so everyone not from Perth is aware, in case you ever come over for a trip some time, the actual Sail and Anchor in Freo pub where the brewery used to be is still one of, if not the best beer venue in Perth, dedicated to craft beer and are usually full of awesome international guest beers on tap. They usually have their own IPA on handpump as wel, and a randall. So disappointing their new post-woolies brews are so terrible.


Disappointing that their house beers are equally ordinary on tap... the rest of the range was fantastic, the couple of times I've visited.


----------



## brettprevans (15/1/13)

2nd new sail and anchor thread in as many weeks. the search function is enabled poeple

S&A is avg beer.
owned by woolies after BLM/ALH bought them out and then they were bought out by wollies
they started a HB comp after beeing bought out to raise profile (search and youll find the thread)
they contrcat brew for gage roads.
did i mention avg beer. 

not much left to say


----------



## biggo (15/1/13)

I wonder how long the good beer selection will last now they they have their full range of avg beers. I have noticed the list has dropped a bit since matt left. Hopefully the Beer event continue but you never know


----------



## mattfos01 (19/1/13)

In Perth for a couple of days, in the pub tonight and almost walked out without tasting a beer. Really disappointed with the beer menu. I feel from my last trip six months ago they have gone downhill. World beaters to decidedly average..


----------



## lukasfab (19/1/13)

why? whats wrong ?
havent been for a while


----------



## mattfos01 (20/1/13)

Selection of interesting beers I was used to has dropped off if tonight's offering is now normal. Still a good venue, but tonight I am a little let down


----------



## biggo (20/1/13)

I'd have to agree as alot more commercial beers are now showing up


----------



## Bribie G (20/1/13)

OP and the BWS guy might have been thinking of Anchor Steam Beer.


----------



## DU99 (20/1/13)

bought there Kolsch and what aboslute crap it is,and the golden ale ain't much better.


----------



## punkin (20/1/13)

I know it's not the S&A, but seeing Gage get a slamming i got to say that they pulled me out of the fire the last couple months when i've had no time to brew or ferment on the road. The Atomic pale ale has been a staple, at tween $42 and $46 a carton it's a toss up tween that and fat yak.


----------



## carniebrew (20/1/13)

GalBrew said:


> I made myself try all 4 beers a couple of times and I have to say the results have been quite variable, especially the Kolsch. They must be copping some abuse on the trip over from WA??


I reckon you must be spot on, there's no way their Golden Ale could normally have tasted as it did. It was horrible. I still have the amber ale sitting there from the same 4-pack but I'm afraid to open it.


----------



## yum beer (20/1/13)

I think S & A are getting a bit of a rough ride on here, yes there beers are not great, they do lack flavour compared to many offerings, but for the average megaswiller they
are a non confronting way into the realm of real craft beer. Recently grabbed the mixed four and yes I found each to be a little flavourless, but I would not say they were bad beers,
simply beers that havent been done as good as they could be.
The pale ale icy cold on a hot day was reasonbly refreshing.
Certainly wont be buying it again, but Ive had much worse and from brewers that should do better.


----------



## Nick JD (20/1/13)

These kind of beers remind me of a NZ beer called Tui. Here's the label:






This is what these brands like S&A and Gage Rds are doing. It's essentially this:


----------



## jc64 (20/1/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> 2nd new sail and anchor thread in as many weeks. the search function is enabled poeple
> 
> S&A is avg beer.
> owned by woolies after BLM/ALH bought them out and then they were bought out by wollies
> ...


It's been longer than two weeks since my thread to be fair, I also wanted to know who brewed it now, so some variation in theme deserves points I would have thought.


----------



## jyo (20/1/13)

Nick, you've nailed it. My MIL brought me back a couple of stubbies of Tui from NZ to try. I was expecting much more. Inoffensive, bland and watery. A megaswiller's craft beer! I tried the pale ale and amber from Sail and Anchor last week and I was similarly underwhelmed.


----------



## Bribie G (20/1/13)

Despite the fact that Tui is definitely nowhere near an IPA, I drank a few pints of it (and Export Gold and Summit Lager etc) when I was in Wellington, just to see what the huge majority of Kiwis actually drink when they go to the pub or the RSA. When served fresh from the tap it's actually quite inoffensive - none of the mouse cage taint of XXXX or VB or the eau-de-wheelybin back note of Tooheys Extra Dry.
It's clean, refreshing, and you can actually belch up a hop note or two when it's warmed up in the stomach.

Although they are only 4% I was fairly impressed with the technical excellence of kiwi pub brands, rather them than the creeping XXXX Gold canker that's slowly eating out the trade in Australia at the moment.


----------



## DU99 (20/1/13)

Orginally it was was 3X but they changed it..personally they should sail the brewery and anchor it in the indian ocean floor


----------



## Nick JD (20/1/13)

Bribie G said:


> Despite the fact that Tui is definitely nowhere near an IPA, I drank a few pints of it (and Export Gold and Summit Lager etc) when I was in Wellington, just to see what the huge majority of Kiwis actually drink when they go to the pub or the RSA. When served fresh from the tap it's actually quite inoffensive - none of the mouse cage taint of XXXX or VB or the eau-de-wheelybin back note of Tooheys Extra Dry.
> It's clean, refreshing, and you can actually belch up a hop note or two when it's warmed up in the stomach.
> 
> Although they are only 4% I was fairly impressed with the technical excellence of kiwi pub brands, rather them than the creeping XXXX Gold canker that's slowly eating out the trade in Australia at the moment.


Steinlager is a decent beer. I bought a six pack recently and was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## petesbrew (24/1/13)

Can't remember the last time I had a Tui. Haven't yet tried a S&A, but I just had to say that Rollswagen is fantastic.
What ever happened to kit cars, hey?



Nick JD said:


> These kind of beers remind me of a NZ beer called Tui. Here's the label:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## menoetes (25/7/13)

I don't mind the Larks Foot Golden Ale myself, it has a very fruity after-taste which I enjoy on a sunday afternnon session down at my local. It's certainly better than most of the beers they have on tap there, though for $7 a schooner it certainly ain't the cheapest.

I was just looking for a extract clone recipe when I found this thread, now I dare say that my search will be met with scoffing and scorn from the passionate contributors to this thread.

What can I say, horses for courses.


----------



## paulmclaren11 (25/7/13)

I have tried all of the S and A range out of the bottle and wasn't impressed. However, my local, which is a very average venue, has the Pale on tap and the few times I sampled it there it was really nice to my tastes. Easy to drink and nice hop aroma. The Golden Ale on the other hand was watery and tasteless.

For a light beer, I actually don't mind Clipper Light when I have to pull my head in or I am driving (which I do now with bub 2 on the way).

The Sail and Anchor Venue is great when they have themed events, not long ago they had a heap of US beers on tap (Sierra, Rogue etc) which is a great chance to try these beers on tap. The standard beer menu isn't great I admit, but Hop Hog is always available so I am sold.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (25/7/13)

I swore not to bother paying craft beer prices for home brand beer. And I haven't.

But the local BWS in Devonport had the Kolsch for $9 a 4fer, and $11/6er for the rest. That is megaswill prices and so I tried.

Meh.

But it was cheap and I didn't end up with a blinding hangover (something that one schooie of Carlton Mid has done in the past).


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (25/7/13)

I received 2x "cases" (4x4-packs) as part of the Beer n Brewer mag subscription of the Kolsch, at first I didn't like it as it was my first Kolsch and I had a different expectation. But after a few now I am enjoying the vienna malt flavours and crispness. I wouldn't say it's the best beer ever but it's definitely far from the worst.

I'd be happy trying to rest of their range!


----------



## stakka82 (26/7/13)

Got a four pack of the kolsh the other week after seeing them for 9 bucks at woolworth's.



Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I swore not to bother paying craft beer prices for home brand beer. And I haven't.
> 
> But the local BWS in Devonport had the Kolsch for $9 a 4fer, and $11/6er for the rest. That is megaswill prices and so I tried.
> 
> Meh.


Sums it up perfectly. Give it about a 6/10, maybe 5.5. They gave me 2 free glasses with the 4 pack though, so in the end it was a decent deal. 4 slightly above average beers, plus 2 good beer glasses, 9 bucks B)


----------



## BeerNess (26/7/13)

S&A is terrible... I'd rate it no higher than regular mega swill, such a shame for the craft beer category to get tainted by poor offerings from big companies... I don't mind the big corps making "craft" beer IF they would do a good job of it and not possibly turn 1st timers off the whole experience.

I quite like Gage Roads labelled stuff, Atomic, Convict and Abstinence have all been thoroughly enjoyed, so they definitely know how to brew beer over there.

It goes to show what cheap assed, corner cutting recipe design can do!


----------



## sponge (26/7/13)

I'd prefer a steamrail over an s&a (from what I've tried), but both are essentially glorified swill IMO. Very much like a bland JS...

I'd rather spend a couple of extra bob getting something decent.


----------



## piraterum (26/7/13)

Sail and Anchor know their target audience. The majority of the population buys tasteless megaswill. But they can see people are gaining more interest in craft beer. So they have gone the middle ground. They have created a range of beers with slightly more flavour than your average megaswill but at megaswill prices. It designed to appeal to your average drinker not your craft beer connoisseur.

I was very surprised when they released the Jack Tar Imperial Stout. I recently reviewed it, It's not amazing but alot better than I expected.

http://www.beeriosity.com/date/sail-anchor-jack-tar-imperial-stout.html


----------



## sponge (26/7/13)

PS. I'm all for the big boys improving their craft beer range due to the quite apparent demand, and these beers won't be too offensive for swill drinkers who are willing to give something else a go (especially at the low prices).

I'm just hoping it will open the minds to some swill drinkers, who then realise there's even more flavoursome brews to be tasted, and move on from steamrail/s&a and further push for a large selection of craft beers from the big 2 distributors.


EDIT: Beaten by piraterum


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/7/13)

Some of the criticism is a bit harsh. We got the same deals here -$9 for a 4 pack of kolsch and $10 for the IPA and Golden ale. (Haven't tried the Amber.) While all three mentioned are not super beers they were quite reasonable - if they were the product of my brewing sessions I'd make notes looking at improving them but I wouldn't be tipping them down the sink! At least they tried and they are way better than routine megaswill. And for the price .. good enough to wash away the dust of the working day before cracking the wine bottle!


----------



## jlm (27/7/13)

Thought the same FG.....Not great but they do the job if needed. You accountants must have a lot of pencil/graphite dust on you at the end of the day though.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (27/7/13)

sponge said:


> PS. I'm all for the big boys improving their craft beer range due to the quite apparent demand, and these beers won't be too offensive for swill drinkers who are willing to give something else a go (especially at the low prices).
> 
> I'm just hoping it will open the minds to some swill drinkers, who then realise there's even more flavoursome brews to be tasted, and move on from steamrail/s&a and further push for a large selection of craft beers from the big 2 distributors.
> 
> ...





piraterum said:


> Sail and Anchor know their target audience. The majority of the population buys tasteless megaswill. But they can see people are gaining more interest in craft beer. So they have gone the middle ground. They have created a range of beers with slightly more flavour than your average megaswill but at megaswill prices. It designed to appeal to your average drinker not your craft beer connoisseur.
> 
> I was very surprised when they released the Jack Tar Imperial Stout. I recently reviewed it, It's not amazing but alot better than I expected.
> 
> http://www.beeriosity.com/date/sail-anchor-jack-tar-imperial-stout.html


I had the brass monkey stout in S&A pub in Freo about 8 months ago and it was probably the nicest Stout ive ever tried. I loved it. That Jack Tar business is terrible....you just don't want to waste your money on that shit. Really disappointed.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (27/7/13)

$12 too.....


----------



## Helles (27/7/13)

I bought a bottle of there Imperial Stout Jack Tar
Two sips and poured down the sink
Horrible stuff !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lukiep8 (29/7/13)

Gav80 said:


> I had the brass monkey stout in S&A pub in Freo about 8 months ago and it was probably the nicest Stout ive ever tried. I loved it. That Jack Tar business is terrible....you just don't want to waste your money on that shit. Really disappointed.


Guess who brews the Brass Monkey Stout


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/7/13)

Got to add my 2c worth. Tried S&A pale ale and it was bland, basic and boring. Gage Roads should be ashamed to be associated with such beer. Have tried all three styles for steam rail and rate them decent ales worthy of comparison to the JS range.


----------



## Pickaxe (29/7/13)

The sleeping giant IPA is bloody awful. Avoid. My worst hb efforts are more drinkable. S&a, gage roads, don't care, all rubbish in my view. Money better spent on something else.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (29/7/13)

LUKIE said:


> Guess who brews the Brass Monkey Stout


Whoever it was S&A gave him the sack :blink:


----------



## lukiep8 (29/7/13)

We are still doing it for them as far as I am aware. But then again, I haven't been up in the valley during the week for a couple of months now... Will hasn't said anything.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (29/7/13)

LUKIE said:


> We are still doing it for them as far as I am aware. But then again, I haven't been up in the valley during the week for a couple of months now... Will hasn't said anything.


Man if I had to drink 1 beer for the rest of my life I reckon the Brass Monkey would be the one. Hope its still on tap when im in Freo next.


----------



## menoetes (12/9/13)

So many mixed opinions, ah well, I like S&A just fine. My local BWS has 4 packs of Larks Foot Golden Ale on as a local special for $7 each at the moment. I picked up 5. that's 20 stubbies for $35. That price for that taste is doing damn well IMHO.


----------



## waggastew (8/11/13)

Just trying the S&A Kolsch. Have steered away from this brand in the past. Bought it as one of only two 'kolschs' Uncle Dan's stocks locally as part of a fact finding mission for the style. Its been 8 years since I was in Germany and I new nothing about beer back then.

Not sure if it is a mishandled product (BB 12/13 so prob at the end of the range) but they sure have a hide for calling it a Kolsch. My guess is the marketers got a hold of it and thought 'how can we make it sound FANCY?'. I am getting a massive malt sweet aroma up front thats not at all unpleasant, just NO WHERE near the style. Its almost on the way to being a crystal/pale choc quality.

Hopefully the Koln licence police will take em to court for not using the 'Kolsch style' descriptor and they will change it to something more appropriate 'malty aroma pale ale'


----------



## BeerNess (8/11/13)

Gage roads does ok when releasing their own stuff, some has been really nice. Whenever you drink their stuff on the east coast remember that it's been humped over the desert from WA and has a higher chance of being in less than prime condition, especially from Dan's those pricks leave beer out in the sun for days. Having said that the S&A recipes are horrible, IMO Jack Tar was barely ok but not worth the $, Devil Dodger IPA was barely any better and they're the best of the bunch.


----------



## Pickaxe (8/11/13)

What do you get when you have chardonnay sipping corporate wankers from Woolworths getting involved in brewing beer?



pickaxe


----------



## Pickaxe (9/11/13)

Same thing as you get when chardonnay sipping corporate wankers from Woolworths get involved in running pubs. 

pickaxe


----------



## bum (9/11/13)

You showed him.


----------

